# Tecumseh will not idle



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a 5hp Tecumseh Enduro XL/C on a go cart. Model number OHH50-6811OF. 
The gocart ran great a few years ago, but it has been stored in the barn and now will not run. I could not even get it to do anything with starting fluid. I removed the carb and cleaned it up. I did not remove any welch plugs, nor did I replace and seats or gaskets. The carb did not look bad on the inside. I have worked on lots of briggs, but never a tecumseh. Now the engine runs but only if you are giving it the gas, as soon as you let go of the throttle and it tries to idle it dies. 

I noticed that the carb has two hoses hooked up to it. One is the fuel supply, the other goes to the top of the engine somewhere. The one that goes to the top of the engine is broke in two. Is this just some sort of recirc that does not matter or is it important? Could this broken hose be why it will not idle?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The other hose is for the oil breather. If you don't have a good hose attached dirt can bypass the air filter. This hose is not the reason the engine won't idle. The low speed circuit in the carburetor is restricted. Either the jet, pick up or pilot jet is dirty.


----------



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

My carb looks like this one.


----------



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Does that meanI need to pop out the welch plug, just to the right of the brass thing that this guy is holding. I ran wire thru the side and down the top of the brass thing and it was fine. I blow in the gas supply fitting and it is clear when i raise the float and when i lower the float, I can not blow thru it.


----------



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, I give up. I am just gonna buy another carb. I have just posted random pics of carbs that looked similar to mine. What is the actual carb part number that I need?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Guppy1 said:


> Ok, I give up. I am just gonna buy another carb. I have just posted random pics of carbs that looked similar to mine. What is the actual carb part number that I need?


Seems as though you are giving up pretty quick for someone that wants to fix something, all fixes aren't quick and easy, the people you are asking for the fix can only go by what you post, when the pictures you post aren't your carb but similar you are going to get the right answer to the picture you post. If the carb has a plastic nozzle, use a flatblade screwdriver or something and push it out, replace it and the "O" rings, make sure all the holes in the bowl nut(main jet) are clear, I use the wire from a twist tie to clean the tiny one at the top, and you should be good to go. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## kuanglina (Jan 6, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Can you take a pic of your carb and post it? Are you running it with the air filter housing attached to the carb?


----------

